# Sweet protection



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I love my Sweet Strutter. Lightweight, close-fitting, great eye protection.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

The strutter is an amazing helmet. I love mine. Just remember if you are planning on running harder or mankier water it isn't designed for that kind of kayaking. They market it as a class III or playboating helmet because it doesn't provide great back of head or ear protection. If you are running harder white water check out the Rocker or for a more price point option the Wander!


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

I've used the Sweet Rocker for years. In my opinion, it's by far the best helmet on the market.

By arm straps, do you mean their elbow pads? If so, I'm a big fan of those as well!

Really, I think you can't go wrong with Sweet. They make top quality gear.


----------



## JTB88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Agreed, sweet has the best line of helmets on the market in my opinion. 
I have been searching for the bear suit elbow pads and can't not find them in the US, does anyone know where I can get them? Or a website? 
Thanks


----------



## Kayaker97 (Nov 29, 2013)

Try backcounty.com

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*TMCK has bear suit elbow pads!!!!!*

Yep, TMCK has some bear suit elbow pads along with one of the biggest selections of all sweet gear and apparel in Colorado. Intergalactic suit are coming in any day!!!

Keep the Hairy Side up...

TMCK


----------



## pyranhaLove (May 25, 2014)

I searched everywhere for this helmet everywhere. So I wrote Sweet protection and asked them to find and hold one for me they said sure they found it and sent a PayPal invoice for it I was waiting until I we got paid X2 weeks ugh. And they packaged it and waited for me to pay. I got paid and as things do something came up that I couldn't pay it at that point I wrote them back told them I was having some issues and not to sell it. They wrote back that they would hold it for me as long as I needed two weeks later it came in the mail marked invoice paid. But I didn't pay it no one else that I knew paid it..... It's the best helmet it matches my whole outfit.. In my eyes Sweet Protection all the way. Love love love this helmet 
I even had a shread ready gunmetal with pink straps. Loved it but love the new one more...... I will always choose Sweet Protection. 
Mar. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seanski06 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had bad experience with the sweet strutter helmet. The helmet looks and fits great but the brim tends to catch turbulent water when upside down, especially when surfing a hole. I've rolled up with my helmet around my neck way too many times. 

I'm returning my strutter and getting the rocker.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I have used the Strutter exclusively since 2008 and have never had it get pulled back only head when underwater. I use it for creeking, river running, playboating, rafting and teaching swiftwater and have yet to see it move on my head.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pyranhaLove (May 25, 2014)

Love mine I'm just getting use to it 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I think their composite helmets are good.. don't get the plastic models ie wanderer, unless they've changed them recently. I broke 2 new helmets with one impact each within months of purchase. I get impact protection and the shells cracking but its not good to break a helmet early in a run and still have to boat out of a canyon with a compromised helmet.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

chepora said:


> I think their composite helmets are good.. don't get the plastic models ie wanderer, unless they've changed them recently. I broke 2 new helmets with one impact each within months of purchase. I get impact protection and the shells cracking but its not good to break a helmet early in a run and still have to boat out of a canyon with a compromised helmet.



You hit your head twice within two months, breaking the helmet each time? Sounds like the helmet functioned as designed and saved you more significant injury. 

Maybe you best protect ya neck



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

seanski06 said:


> I've had bad experience with the sweet strutter helmet. The helmet looks and fits great but the brim tends to catch turbulent water when upside down, especially when surfing a hole. I've rolled up with my helmet around my neck way too many times.
> 
> I'm returning my strutter and getting the rocker.
> 
> ...


Helmet is not fitted right, I have had this same issue with other brands, and find the Strutter to fit perfect. Its like a pair of shoes, every ones feet are different and it might not work the same for another.


----------

